# Señal portadora-ruido y potencia recibida (Antenas)



## ddaza781 (Nov 16, 2015)

Buenas tardes, estudiando un poco sobre perfiles de terreno, correcciones, fresnel, antenas, disponibilidad y linkbudget me encontré con el siguiente ejercicio.

```
Diseñe el enlace para una disponibilidad del 99.99% y desvanecimiento tipo Siemens del peor caso con una relación portadora a ruido de 32 dB. Asuma un transmisor de 40 dBm y eficiencias de antena del 65%. Distancia del terreno: 60 Km. Frecuencia de operación: 880 Mhz
```

Algunas cosas que hice: 

```
Desvanecimiento tipo Siemens peor caso:
W = (2*10^-7)*(f)*(d^3)*(10^-(A/12)) donde A es el margen de desvanecimiento y W el valor de No disponibilidad
f en Ghz y d en Km
A = 30.96 dB  
FSL = 92.44+20log(f)+20log(d)
FSL = 126.9 dB
Entiendo que el problema pide el diametro de las antenas transmisoras y receptoras. Por tanto,
Prx = Ptx + Gtx + Grx- FSL
donde Prx: potencia recibida
Ptx: Potencia transmisor
Gtx: Ganancia transmisor
Grx: Ganacia receptor
```

Mis dudas son: ¿de dónde obtengo el valor de Prx? ¿Qué función cumple la señal portadora a ruido y qué debo hacer con ella?

Estaré muy agradecido con quien me pueda colaborar. Muchas gracias. ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 17, 2015)

Hola caro Don ddaza781 , lo valor de Prx es  = Ptx + Gtx + Grx- FSL ,donde  ese valor es generalmente dado en dBm (dB relazionado a 1mW). Buenos receptores por ejenplo en VHF y UHF tienem una buena  relación sinal /ruido en la información (senal recuperado despues de la demodulación) con bajissimos senales presente en la ficha de entrada dese receptor .
Ejenplo ,un receptor de VHF o UHF que tiene una relación senal /ruido de 12 dB en su salida de audio para un sinal en la ficha de entrada de -120dBm , eso equivale decir que con un sinal de -120dBm (0,25uVoltios) en la ficha de entrada dese receptor, en su salida obtenemos una información (audio) 12 dB arriba del ruido inerente dese radio ,o sea lo ruido presente cuando sin la presensa de la información (audio) .
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ddaza781 (Nov 17, 2015)

Muchas gracias Daniel Lopes, pero tengo una pregunta algo tonta: a qué te refieres con 'ficha de entrada'? 

Saludos desde Colombia


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 18, 2015)

ddaza781 dijo:


> Muchas gracias Daniel Lopes, pero tengo una pregunta algo tonta: a qué te refieres con 'ficha de entrada'?
> 
> Saludos desde Colombia


Es lo conector henbra  de lo equipo receptor de radio  donde es conectado lo cable coaxial de la antena 
!Sea muy bienvenido a lo mundo de la RF (radiofrequenzia) , es sin dudas muy facinante!
Te recomendo estudiar tanbiem articulos hechos y direccionados a radioaficcionados donde inpera la practica asi permitindo entiender mucho mejor , mas facil y rapido  la teoria 
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------

